

OS X Yosemite 10.10 running slowly in vmware? - SpaceRaccoon

Try this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.insanelymac.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;topic&#x2F;302424-yosemite-on-vmware-unusable&#x2F;<p>It worked perfectly for me - instant increase in UI speed.<p>I&#x27;ve not looked into how or why it works, but it &quot;Disable[s] Beam sync on [the] &#x27;Quartz Debug&#x27; utility&quot;. I&#x27;ve used the app &quot;Beamoff&quot; from the download link, appears to work fine. I&#x27;ve got it set to run on login.
======
alsetmusic
Mavericks was far faster on my Mac mini and my MacBook air. Fusion 7 and esxi
5.1.

